# North Tri-Pyramid Slide (Feb. 2009)



## noreasterbackcountry (Aug 18, 2011)

I finally put together a post on my trip to the North-Tri slide from a couple years ago.  We found some deep powder and large hardwood glades.

Hopefully I'll get a chance to make it back this winter.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/08/trip-report-north-tri-pyramid-slide.html#more


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice.  Hiked the tripyramids this summer, ending with a descent of the North slide.  We discussed the skiing potential but it seemed like it would take major coverage to bury the rocks.  But your report makes me reconsider it.  Did you get into the hardwoods on skiers left or right of the slide?  I assume right, since left would put you over the brook.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Aug 19, 2011)

Skier's left actually.   I remember a small gully, but it was easy to get across and into those glades.  I haven't been in the summer (yet), so I'm not sure if that was the brook you're thinking of.  

The whole slide was definitely skiable when I was there.  I don't remember seeing much steep exposed rock or ice bulges (like on Osceola and North Twin).


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 12, 2011)

Very cool, way far skiers right from the slide has some nice glades as well


----------

